

Why won't the FAA let students fly drones? - danboarder
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/30/5951769/faa-new-drone-policy-raises-ire-of-profs-and-model-pilots

======
danboarder
For further reading - this is concerning the new FAA policy published recently
that is currently in a public comment period. See this post and video by the
AMA for a good overview:
[http://www.modelaircraft.org/aboutama/AMAInterpretiveRuleRes...](http://www.modelaircraft.org/aboutama/AMAInterpretiveRuleResponse.aspx)

